# DOWNLOADS is back



## wa5cab (Oct 15, 2017)

Downloads is back but at least for the time being, is called Resources.  The only significant difference that affects users that I've seen so for is that all of the Folder (Category) titles are limited to one line.  So if you're looking for something on an Atlas or Craftsman machine, click where it says CLICK HERE First and then where it says CLICK HERE Second.  And then click on Atlas/... and whatever below that.


----------



## rzbill (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Robert,
Thanks for the update.
However, I must need some more hand holding. I have not been able to find the resources folder.
Should it be listed in the 'header' like downloads was?
If so, I may have lost priveledges to it.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 15, 2017)

I also did not know where "Downloads" was located.  I think this is not a single location rather a sub-forum under each manufacturer or perhaps under certain manufacturers which have some content.

An example for Atlas.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 16, 2017)

Bill,

Oops, I just confirmed that it doesn't show up for Active Members.  Don't know whether or not it shows up for Supporters yet as another Moderator function is also not yet accessible.

Dave,

No.  The Resources tab (used to say Downloads, and probably will again)  should be visible on the top toolbar between Media (which seems to be the new Photos) and Members.  But at the moment it appears to only be visible to Moderators.  I've reported it.

EDIT  Resources (Downloads) is currently visible/accessible by Moderators and Premium (Supporter) members.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 16, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> Bill,
> 
> Oops, I just confirmed that it doesn't show up for Active Members.  Don't know whether or not it shows up for Supporters yet as another Moderator function is also not yet accessible.
> 
> ...



Thanks the Resources tab is now showing up for me.


----------



## HMF (Oct 16, 2017)

When I figure it out, I will change the phrase on the Navbar to make it Downloads. 

Right now, it shows up for premium members.


----------



## kdecelles (Oct 16, 2017)

Nels, Have any users identified issues with Tapatalk?  I've been unable to access via Tapatalk all weekend... Access via browser is ok.


----------



## HMF (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes, it is not working.  They don't have the add on yet. As soon as I can, I will install it.


----------



## rzbill (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Nels,
I see the resources selection is available to us now.  Nice work.


----------

